# Game #34: Memphis Grizzlies (15-16) @ Phoenix Suns (21-12) - 1/2



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Saturday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 116-98 vs Boston Celtics*











*Phoenix Suns (21-12) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 



















* Memphis Grizzlies (15-16) 

Starters: 








[PG] Mike Conley







[SG] O.J. Mayo








[SF]Rudy Gay









[PF] Zach Randolph







[C] Marc Gasol *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED*​


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

woot, a new stayfocused graphic! I like, the other chicks were getting boring anyway, haha...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Uh oh Diss, now you're going to have to change the graphic every time lol 

I'm expecting a loss tonight, based on how the Suns play down to other running teams.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, actually decided before I'm am going to change it every time. I had been wanting to change the old one since I went back to one picture advisory. 


Suns have had some time off after Boston (and LA before). Now's the time with the schedule getting a bit lighter for them to go on a streak. 

Grizz are dangerous. Wouldn't be surprised to see them work their way up to 7 or 8 seed.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Seuss said:


> the Suns play down to other running teams.



^ And that's exactly what they're doing . . . .


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns must have a New Year's hangover. No energy and shots are flat


16-6, Grizzlies 6:57 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Geez, we're playing ****ing volley ball out there. 


Amare woke up. 10 pts (5-6) It's only been him and Nash doing anything.

26-20, Grizzlies with 2:34 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

33-29, Grizzlies at the end of 1.


Amare 14 pts (7-8). Doing what he did in the month of December

Nash 9 pts (4-6), 7 assists


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Zach Randolph vs. Louis Amundson. We meet again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Grizz on an 8-0. 

Suns rushing shots, and turning it over.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Also forgot to mention, Grizz are owning the glass.

Sam Young is impressive. Killing it off the bench. Being outscored 16-2 in this qrter.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This is getting crazy. Who can stop the Memphis Grizzlies?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Go Memphis!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Young and Mayo back to back 3's.

Then Jrich decides to finally not be useless and drain one. 


55-39, Grizzlies with 4:51 left.





Lynx said:


> Go Memphis!


:beheader: Get out of this thread haha.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Grizz are just a team you don't want to play right now for whatever reason, but that starting unit is gelling as well as any team in the league right now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> The Grizz are just a team you don't want to play right now for whatever reason, but that starting unit is gelling as well as any team in the league right now.


With Sam Young keeping the bench afloat, they're one veteran bench scorer away from being a second round playoff team. 

If Iverson wasn't such a ninny, they'd already be there.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

What a pathetic game tonight. So many passed up open shots by Frye, Hill and Richardson that they shrank the court to the point that the offense stopped. The defense was worse than I had ever seen by this suns team. I can't believe I paid for tickets


----------

